# Paretroplus menarambo: A Year in Review



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

In December of 2012, my pair of Pinstriped Damba spawned for the first time. Here is a summary of the development of the spawn over the past year into beautiful young adults. I have kept about 20 to grow out ... my next generation. This species along with virtually every other member of the Paretroplus genus is critically endangered it's native Madagascar and on the brink of extinction.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats on the first spawn! I really enjoyed the video, well done!

They are a gorgeous fish, even the juveniles.

How are you sharing the fish with others, through a local club, store, or ?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

As always Jim your fish are stunning. I love the baby brine shrimp shots (bbs shots...LOL). Thank you for sharing


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> As always Jim your fish are stunning. I love the baby brine shrimp shots (bbs shots...LOL). Thank you for sharing


You're welcome.



Deeda said:


> Congrats on the first spawn! I really enjoyed the video, well done!
> 
> They are a gorgeous fish, even the juveniles.
> 
> How are you sharing the fish with others, through a local club, store, or ?


Thanks, Dee. Madagascar cichlids are a "hard sell" up here in Winnipeg. Very few people know of them
and hence don't appreciate how fantastic they can be to maintain. I distribute a few to local hobbyists
who are willing to take a chance, but most go to a local wholesaler/shipper, Spencer Jack
at aFISHionados. He ships across Canada. Next Sunday, I'm giving a presentation on Madagascan cichlids
at the monthly meeting of the Aquarium Society of Winnipeg (ASW) and by doing so, hopefully I can generate 
more interest in this unique and beautiful group of fishes.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

You don't have to sell me on these, I just wish you were closer so we could trade. I'd still love to get a hold of the nourisatti.


----------

